# hypno question



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiA little background - about a year ago, I did Mike's tapes with good results. Since then, I've used themon and off to reinforce the original course. I've been very happy with the results.This weekend, I was at a auction for a non-profit on which I sit on the board and bought 3 seesion of hypno with a licensed clinical social worker, specfically for stress reduction and relaxation. I figured the tapes sessions were helpful, the price was good and I love supporting this non-profit







But later I wondered about how to go about using these sessions optimally to extend any benefits from the IBS program and/or make sure I don't screw anything up.Any thoughts would be appreciated especially from those who have done both the tapes and live sessions and/or practice hypno themselves (tom maybe?)BTW, I also won (along with friends) a week in Cabo - I am sure that will go a long way in helping reduce stress







nancy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Nancy,I don't think you can screw anything up with the additional hypnotherapy, but when you go to your first live session, I would mention your experience with Mike's sessions, and just what you have written here, many have done both with good benefits, you are in full control, so nothing overrides any good that has been done so far.If you have further concerns, email Mike, but I think you will be fine with both! All the best!~


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

Agree with Cookies (Marilyn), Nancy.I have also completed the IBS Audio 100 self-hypnotherapy program, but I am going to pursue a set of anxiety program CD's from Michael Mahoney as soon as I can afford it.There is nothing in the world that I have come across yet that can compare to the overall relief and sense of wellbeing that Michael's CD's have given me.







Evie


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

thanks Marilyn and Evie. I absolutely planned to tell this person about the tapes. It'll be interesting to see what this is like and how it compares. nancy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Nancy - You are welcome, and the best to you!Evie - No need to go for the anxiety program, as the processes used in the anxiety CD program are already incorporated into the IBS Audio Program 100. The anxiety program works well with those not having IBS, and consists of two sessions on one CD. Hope this info helps you out, and you won't have to get the anxiety CD. The Toward Inner Peace (TIP)program has two CDs and is designed for those who want to carry the IBS program further into their lives, but, of course the IBS Program stands alone, and it isn't necessary to have the TIP set. I personally really enjoy the TIP for additional relaxation and preparing for future growth.Take care and all the best!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

marilyn - where do I find info on the anxiety tapes? not for me, but I am trying to convince a friend of mine to go this route. I though maybe if I got them for her, she wold give it a go. She's pretty open to the idea since she knows the IBS ones worked for me, but has logistical concerns I think I can overcome (like using headphones so her husband and dog won't go crazy - although personally I think they could both use it too







)nancy


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

www.healthyaudio.co.uk Click on Program Titles, then on Anxiety, or whatever title you wish! Take care!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2003)

Really, Marilyn? That's wonderful to know! I absolutely LOVE Michael Mahoney's IBS Audio 100 CD's.... they have so significantly and positively impacted my life that it's almost incomprehensible to me!! I use them all the time... in fact I often use them more than once per day. I've noticed how much better I am able to cope with life in general, since I have been engaging in the self-hypnotherapy. It's priceless !! but the trick to success is in really WANTING to get better. "Ya gotta wanna"







Shawn (Eric) Case..... I know that I was your toughest nut to crack..... but thank you so much for helping me and for not giving up on me. I have plans to repay you for your kindness to me......  Thanx for that bit of info, Marilyn... much appreciated... and I am probably going to order the TIP set as soon as I can afford it...







 Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Glad to help ya out, the TIP sessions continue to guide, but do not focus on IBS specifically, though it is touched on briefly. Both the IBS program and TIP have helped me get thru some pretty rough spots both physically and otherwise... especially when Mike says..Let my voice comfort you! Just what is needed, to be comforted. It has a schedule also, but then you can listen to the sessions at will after that. My biggest problem is deciding which session to listen to, because I love all of them so much; they are very helpful too, I find, if you are troubled by life's little traumas, and the sessions help me to sleep at night during those times, too.Take care, and be well, and I will let Mike know about your kind words next time I talk to him.


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Nancy,Hope I'm not too late, but regarding your 3 sessions of hypnosis with the social worker. I think if you explaned that you're presently working with Mike's tapes, he/she can only help you. Current CD's /tapes all use progressive relaxation inductions, which will put you into a trance state - but a light trance state. To benefit a deeper state ( where the real work begins), sometimes you need to experience a "hands on" session.By advising the social worker that you're using the IBS CD's, he/she should be willing to give you post - hypnotic suggestions that will "kick in" everytime you start to listen to the CD. The post-hypnotic suggestion will immediately take you down to a deep state and from there, Mike's CD will have a much deeper and profound effect on you.Hope this helpsChris


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

That's interesting, Chrisgeorge, and it makes sense. I am wondering why the opposite was true of me? I go deeper using the recordings that I ever did in a realtime setting.Just curious, Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Evie,There can be many reasons why you experience a deeper state alone, than compared to a "live session". Here's my reasoning:All hypnosis is self-hypnosis, which means you allow this state to happen. A therapist (live or recording) is only a guide/teacher that sets up the environment. It's the individual that allows the trance state to take place. If there isn't a rapport( trust, comfortable feeling etc) between client and therapist (hypnotist) in a live session, most likely you will experience only a light trance. Perhaps you didn't feel comfortable with this person. If that's the case, seek out another and ask for a free consultation to determine if there is rapport. At home, you are in familar surroundings, so you start with a good comfortable feeling and relaxation and hence a more positive experience.Another reason could have been the type induction used. Perhaps it wasn't suitable for you?All recordings (and sometime therapists) use a progressive relaxation induction, which is suitable for most people. If you're analytical in nature or perhaps the anxious type, this type of induction may not be the best and you will not get the full experience (or help) you're looking for.While we know that the body will respond to suggestions while in this light state of hypnosis, current thinking is that it's the depth that determines the benefit received. The ideal level in hypnosis one strives for is the Esdaile State or sometimes called the Coma State where real work starts. This is a state that can never ( at least 99% can't) be reached by listening to a tape/CD recording. If you want to go deeper than you ever thought possible - seek out a certified therapist that you feel comfortable with ( remember rapport?) and ask if he/she works in the Esdaile State. Then, I think you will see some dramatic improvements with the tapes/CDs.Best in health.Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

It was very nice of you, chrisgeorge, to take time to explain this to me. I appreciate it very much.Yes, I am a very analytical person. I doubt I could ever find a therapist whom I trusted as much as the last one I had. Due to schedule constraints, it is unlikely that I would ever seek hypnotherapy in another realtime setting.But the information is very interesting.Thank you, Evie


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Chris, and welcome to the BB...Having been on this BB for 3 years and now as an associate of Mike for about as long, even though I am no longer able to be very active here on the BB, I would like to touch base and clarify your comments above, namely:---Quote: [[while we know that the body will respond to suggestions in this light state of hypnosis, current thinking is that it's the depth that determines the benefit received.The ideal level in hypnosis one strives for is the Esdaile State or sometimes called the Coma State where real work starts. This is a state that can never ( at least 99% can't) be reached by listening to a tape/CD recording]]Unquote.----Here is what Michael Mahoney,author of the IBS Audio Program, has to say about this comment:------"My 17 years experience tells me depth plays no part. Some people who go too deep will drift off and do their own thing, which is nice for them, but rarely useful therapeutically.My recordings also use a specific learning methodology coupled with human givens, that allow that everyone can reach, hence the 4 years success of the program, and the many years with my Medical Centre practice patients here in England."---------It also must be noted, that for the condition of IBS, one of the very reasons the sessions were recorded was due to the fact that IBS patients, especially the severe refratory cases, were too sick and incapacitated to travel to any type of appointments, had bowel accidents in public, suffered great humiliation and indignities, and for these patients, who could barely leave home, the recordings were not only essential, but life altering. Mike took the methods he uses within the clinical setting, and refined them over years of working with thousands IBS patients of every variation and symptomology. Clinical trials for use of this method with in person therapy show only a 3% margin of difference to using the recorded sessions. Level of depth for "real work" is misleading because, as we all know, experiences that occur within our daily lives become part of our subconscious make-up and a part of who we are, and we are not in a deep level of coma state in our day to day lives.In-person therapy prior to or in addition to use of Mike's recordings, in order to achieve a deeper state are absolutely not necessary for success or added benefit to the program for improvement in IBS. If there are other issues in the individual's life, certainly, there can be benefit then in addressing those issues with an in-person therapist, but it is not the level of depth the person reaches, but the individualized content needed for those cases. But even then, many of the surrounding issues within IBS, such as the anxiety and stress of having IBS symptoms, are also addressed within the recordings.I felt it was necessary to clear that up, because many persons here on the BB are huting very badly and some are at the end of their rope in pain and anguish, and I speak from personal experience. As a former therapist myself (though not hypnotherapist), I know that the biggest factor in helping my patients to heal, is in the fact that they have hope and know that they can change and get better. By telling persons that they have to be in a certain deeper state or level in order to get the best benefit, only implants a lower expectation, and fear that they are not getting the best therapy that they could. Thankfully, the majority of around 3000 IBS patients in 24 countries since 1998 using Mike's recordings have found their level to be just fine and are living proof that recorded sessions can and do provide exceptional relief from IBS.I hope this clarifies things a tad bit.Respectfully submitted for Michael Mahoney.~ Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanx for that clarification, Marilyn... and thank Mike for us also.It makes perfect sense why the IBS Audio 100 Program was developed.Evie


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I don't know if I'm supposed to be doing this or not thought maybe one of you could advise me. I'm listening to the hypno tapes and am to session 2-1, this a.m. I was getting ready for work and it was playing and when it came to the part about pushing down on the peddal with the right foot to relieve constipation and speed up motility I just stopped what I was doing and laid down and visualized this happening. I also visualize stronger motility. I will explain that I usually listen lying down but I have my cd player on a timer and sometimes it comes on when I am not actually able to do the hypnosis. Anyway do you think this is ok. I think maybe it helped this morning. Shortly afterwards I had a "good movement". Maybe just a coincidence. Thanks for helping, Jimmye


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Austin, that is no problem what so ever and you can use that when ever you need to, its actually good to do that so you know.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks for getting back with me so quickly. The image is empowering. Jimmye


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jimmye, your brain can influence your gut in very positive ways and you are learning how to do that right now which will help you a long ways down the road even.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Jimmye... if it helps to know this... I've also been able to do what you just described.Pretty amazing, isn't it?







Oh... and this is a bit retro, Marilyn, but thanx very much for all of your support here...  I do really want the TIP set so I am setting about saving for it.Evie


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Yes it is amazing but it also is very logical as well. I love it and am so glad and thankful for the encouragement from youall (I'm from Texas). I feel that my life is changing daily and I totally love listening to the sessions. My dogs listen with me sometimes and I actually think they are relaxed by Mike's voice and the music. Good luck to all. Jimmye


----------

